# Lamb prices



## normanaj (Sep 24, 2020)

Continues to be very affordable here ($5.99lb), the cuts have different names but it ends being nothing more than a bunch of really lean chunks.Is anyone else seeing this in their grocery stores?


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 24, 2020)

I picked up a little boneless leg yesterday at Sam's that was marked down for quick sale at $4.99lb, being the only one there I jumped on it. RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 24, 2020)

I do this recipe Tuscan Lamb Shanks with White Beans  that is very good and easy if you interested.  Calls for shanks but I usually find those lamb steaks that look like pork steaks for 1/2 off at Albertsons.  It is one of my favorite stew type dishes.









						Tuscan Lamb Shanks with White Beans
					

Far from being a culinary museum piece, the pressure cooker deserves a place in the 21st-century kitchen. One reason: You can make this hearty Italian meal of incredibly tender lamb with vegetables and saucy beans in about an hour.




					www.epicurious.com


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 24, 2020)

Domestic lamb is in real trouble.  At least one of the largest processors in the intermountain west was bought out and the new owner is converting it to a beef plant. This leaves many producers without a processor.  So if you see domestic lamb in your meat markets, it might be a good time to buy.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 25, 2020)

I will be on the watch!  I love lamb!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2020)

Gosh I wish we would get sales like that down here, cause I love lamb. It’s just too expensive!
But today is my 55th anniversary & I bought 12 lbs. of Super colossal king crab legs from the Bering sea in Alaska for $70 a pound. I know I’m freakin” crazy, but they are absolutely the best crab legs I have ever had. Each one weighs about 1 1/2 lbs. & all meat! So at this point lamb is very cheap!!
Al


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 25, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh I wish we would get sales like that down here, cause I love lamb. It’s just too expensive!
> But today is my 55th anniversary & I bought 12 lbs. of Super colossal king crab legs from the Bering sea in Alaska for $70 a pound. I know I’m freakin” crazy, but they are absolutely the best crab legs I have ever had. Each one weighs about 1 1/2 lbs. & all meat! So at this point lamb is very cheap!!
> Al


Whoa, that is a colossal leg.  What is your plan on the crab? I have a good pan method that is oven or clean fire worthy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Whoa, that is a colossal leg.  What is your plan on the crab? I have a good pan method that is oven or clean fire worthy.
> View attachment 464591



We like to eat them cold with mustard sauce, the same sauce you would use on stone crab claws. But I’m urging Judy to make a big casserole of crab au gratin. And we may also heat them up & eat them with butter. The meat on these is so good that you really don't need anything on them, I have never had crab this good before. But for the price it should come with a cook & a waiter!!!
Al


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 25, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> We like to eat them cold with mustard sauce, the same sauce you would use on stone crab claws. But I’m urging Judy to make a big casserole of crab au gratin. And we may also heat them up & eat them with butter. The meat on these is so good that you really don't need anything on them, I have never had crab this good before. But for the price it should come with a cook & a waiter!!!
> Al


Sounds good.  I can only get the jumbo's once or twice a year, but the regular King legs come more regularly. 
For chilled crab I make a French remoulade sauce, and my butter baste has garlic and mild green chile.  After I remove the window of shell from the legs they get 3 bastings of the butter mix starting 4  or 5 hours before heating.  I roast the lemon wedges for 20 to 25 minutes first, then let the basted crab dwell in the shell for maybe 7 minutes.


----------

